# The blocks of Melissa's Comfort Quilt



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I've not done this sooner. the names are stitched on the blocks, I think you can read them. In the case of a couple having a few blocks, it's cause I thought we might need extra fillers as these are 10.5 inch blocks instead of 12.5 inch blocks. Terri in WV put the blocks together and quilted it and mailed it to Melissa. There was funds from the quilters for materials to put it together, and mailing and some for putting in the pill helping. I'll number them so you can ask about them by number if you need to.

-1-


-2-


-3-


-4-


-5-


-6-


-7-


-8-


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

-9-


-10-


-11-


-12-


-13-


-14-


-15-


-16- specialK


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

-17-


-18- Ravenlost


-19-


-20-


-21-


-22-


-23-


-24-


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

-25-


-26-


-27-


-28-


-29-


-30-


-31-


-32-


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

-33-


-34-


-35-


-36-


-37-


and finally -38-


All the ladies did a wonderful job of expressing their caring for Melissa through these quilt blocks.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost put the thread with the whole quilt on the CF forum thread

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=363796

here's Terri's post with the full quilt on/in it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWESOME job everybody !!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh, those are all so pretty! Each one is so different, and so special. The final quilt is lovely, and I am sure it will be well loved.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The final quilt really did turn out nice.

Terri in WV put it together-------------putting the extra blue frame around each block is what really brought it all together.

Excellant job, Terri!:clap:


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the individual squares. I like to see everyone's work close up!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

rivenoak said:


> Thanks for posting the individual squares. I like to see everyone's work close up!


I second that! 

The individual pics are great for seeing the details in the fabrics chosen. . . and fun when I find one that matches something I have in my stash!


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Some very pretty blocks in there! Wish I'd known about this, I come and go and miss things, hope she loves it


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

It did turn out gorgeous.. I am also amazed at how all the blues matched.. I'm so glad Melissa is doing better..I do have to say though..that,,,,sigh..my name is still wrong on block #32.. it should read MAXINE in Oregon..not MARLENE.. but since I don't really Know Melissa, and with all the things that were happening during that time, it's really not a big deal.. I just would liked her to know that I did, indeed wish her well..and still do..along with everyone that worked on this endeaver..we did REALLY REALLY good Ladies!!!!!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> ....... here's Terri's post with the full quilt on/in it.


This was a job well done and turned out just beautifully! My block didn't get used in the quilt so I thought it was put back to be used in the second quilt someone mentioned doing. But I don't see a picture of it here, either. When we were first mailing in the blocks, you posted that you had received it so I was kind of curious. I think the one I sent was appliqued pink morning glories climbing a picket.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Terri sent the rest of the blocks to Melissa to make something of her choice with, so she has them and knows of the good thoughts that went into all the blocks.

Angie


----------

